
Outrage used to mean something – now it’s just another hashtag - epaga
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/jan/25/black-gay-woman-selective-outrage-hashtag-protest-social-media
======
Hasknewbie
The irony of seeing this pop up in The Guardian.

